# 88 3.0 into 87 maxima injectors different?



## timstover (Sep 25, 2005)

I am swapping an 88 3.0 into my 87. The key on the injector plug is different. Can I swap the wiring or do I need to swap the injectors. If they are electrically the same, I could trim the key. Any help with why the key is different would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, timstover


----------

